# I miss my 240Z



## ampsarus (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to this forum.
I used to have a nice 71-72 240, #HLS30-42500.
Stock SU carbs on a stock L24 block, E31 head(?)
It was nice, 5 speed direct drive Nismno 5 speed, Electramotive/Isky .475"/260* cam, POS nobody 6-1 header into a 2.25" pipe to a 4" disc Supertrapp. Oh yeah, it had a JDM Nismo distributor with no vac-advance, a solid points plate. I crashed it a couple times then sold it in 1999 for way too little as-is. *sigh* It was caged and fully gutted, no dash, weighed about 2100 pounds or so. What a fun car that was!

I have been wrapped up in Subaru Imprezas since 2000, (before we had a WRX here, lol) haven't looked back, but I'll never forget that wonder Z.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

A wrx would smoke a 240z anyways. I feel your pain man! I had this YUGO once and...............................


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Todd are you insulting the 240Z!  I like the WRX and I might be getting an STi but I would still rather have a 240Z in mint condition sitting in my garage (of course I would still need a daily driver as the 240Z would be my pleasure car it would join my Z31 Turbo). Also about the WRX being faster 240Zs can be deadly fast with a few modifications and they handle well and brake well. I could do a few things like rear disc conversion with Skyline brakes and up the suspension alittle and then put on some power adders and then I would come out and eat a WRX alive.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> A wrx would smoke a 240z anyways. I feel your pain man! I had this YUGO once and...............................



A WRX would get the 240 off the line , maybe. But the 240 would reel that WRX back in real quick.
I had a WRX , in between the DSM and the Z. Ran 14.4 at Bandimere with 260 Hp. But when I got my Z , I could immediatley feel the difference in power. That's the difference between RWD and AWD. RWD has a typical DT loss of about 10-12% , AWD has a DT loss approaching 25%. Commercials state the WRX as having 227 Hp , but they don't tell you thats on the crank. They actually barely put 160 Hp on the ground. My 18 yr old Z put 180 Hp on the ground stock. I like WRXs , and they have their uses , but for putting the smack down on speed , nothing beats a Z.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

I miss my 1975 280Z. I also miss the putty-tang it helped me get. :thumbup:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

putty tang that is like 56 years old with cobwebs Hey James- im not knocking the 240, I like them alot- especially the two tone gold and brown ones. Im just saying that they would get killed by what he has now. I have a buddy who has a 240 that he built for nitrous and it seriously sounds like a v-8 it is sick- its not very pretty though. HEY BACH-- THAT WAS A JOKE MAN-- I LIKE OLD PUTTY TANG TOO- THATS WHY I HAVE A 87 Z-- I LIKE THE 38 YEAR OLDS


----------



## ampsarus (Apr 9, 2004)

IMO it's true about the 240Z being inherently faster than the WRX, mostly due to the parasitic loss from AWD and the gearing, not to mention the weight.

BTW my car is a 2000 2.5RS coupe, not a WRX. Subaru didn't bring turbo cars back to the US till' 2002 with the WRX sedan. The WRX has a 2 liter FI motor, 3:90 final drive and weighs over 3000 pounds. My car came with 20% more displacement, (NA) 4:11 gears and weighs about 2700 pounds. I have about $6K in mods on it, mostly suspension and chassis.

I kill WRX cars to 60' but after that, they spool up and it's all over. AWD really comes into it's own on gravel and snow, but for tarmac it can be a waste. My car has about 30% parasitic loss in the drivetrain, what with 4 halfshafts and 3 diffs!
Though AWD is nice for hard launches, cause it really limits wheel spin.

Anyway, thanks for your thoughts. The 240Z is truely one of the great sportscars of all time! I'm envious of those of you that still have a cherry one.


----------



## ampsarus (Apr 9, 2004)

OH yeah, the drag on Imprezas sucks too, they are like blocks of wood in the wind tunnel. :lol:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

There is a kid around here who has a late 70's Z and it is MINT, Im actually very jealous b/c it is a pimp car for someone young to have. Its a classic that everyone loves y'know?


----------

